# Lenovo A6000 Screen Not Working



## priyanshu-ar (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a Lenovo A6000 Mobile Phone and its screen is not displaying.
At boot for a second it shows Lenovo Logo and screen just goes black but backlight is on and after boot
it shows everything for 1 second in intervals of like 52 to 3 mins. Device is Rooted and I applied tempered glass on screen.


----------

